# Project ActiveTuning 350Z Issue 3 Out! Front LEDs Painted (LOOKS AWESOME)!



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Just finished Issue 3 of Project ActiveTuning 350Z. This issue we install the Evo-R front concept LEDs...but we painted them to match the color of the car, something I haven't seen yet. Anyways, it turned out real nice. I have a full install write up with a million pictures, so check it out if you get a chance.

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/4/3

Previous issues:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/4/1 - Issue 1
http://www.activetuning.com/pat/4/2 - Issue 2


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, that does look pretty cool. Good job, Dave.


----------

